# AT Screen and Stage Distance



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you will get a better response here in the design/construction forum. :T


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok great. Thanks mech


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've now moved your post to your own construction thread where it really should be..


----------

